# WINE problem z instalacją

## marsmar

Chcę zainstalować WINE ale podczas instalacji wine-vanilla-2.0.3 compilacja się zamraża (zostawiłem na 4 dni, cały czas kończy na)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -o server.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-vanilla-2.0.3/work/wine-2.0.3/dlls/ntdll/server.c \

  -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-vanilla-2.0.3/work/wine-2.0.3/dlls/ntdll -I../../include \

  -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-vanilla-2.0.3/work/wine-2.0.3/include -D__WINESRC__ \

  -D_NTSYSTEM_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-tree-loop-distribute-patterns \

  -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wempty-body -Wignored-qualifiers \

  -Wshift-overflow=2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wtype-limits -Wunused-but-set-parameter -Wvla \

  -Wwrite-strings -Wpointer-arith -Wlogical-op -fno-omit-frame-pointer -march=pentium2 -O2 -pipe -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0

Nie wiem jak jest tego przyczyna, 

/etc/portage/make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -O2 -pipe"

USE="addc python gnutls dvd lirc X mozsvg moznoxft jabber mng xft java dvdr cdr alsa ssl gif vorbis ogg truetype opengl oggvorbis 3dnow mmx sse sse2 tiff wmf aalib samba gphoto2 svg xvid divx4linux gpg mplayer xine nptl nptlonly hardened idea tlen xosd theora v41 v412 real i8x0 fbcon matroska cdparanoia thunar -foo"

LINGUAS="pl"

FEATURES="candy strict usepriv usersandbox"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

----------

## Jacekalex

Jaki masz dokładnie procesor? Ile pamięci RAM?

Bo na stronie

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

nie znalazłem niczego, co by przypominało

```
march=pentium2
```

 :Shocked: 

I pewnie tu tkwi problem.

Jeżeli masz faktycznie Pentium2, to z Gentoo ucieszy się bardzo elektrownia, ale takiego starego zabytku nie warto katować kompilacją, więcej taki komputer prądu zeżre, niż wynosi realna wartość jego pracy (na wszystkich istniejących systemach, włącznie z Windows Xp).

I żadna optymalizacja nie wyciśnie z niego więcej, niż oferuje najzwyklejszy Debian.

Poza tym cała informatyka migruje na 64 bity (x86_64 lub amd64) , co stwarza coraz gorsze perspektywy dla architektury i686.

Nawet Android migruje na arm64, bo 32 bitowe procki ARM już wylatują z seryjnej produkcji w kierunku muzeum.

W przypadku Gentoo - x86_64 oznacza co najmniej procek Intel Core2. 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## marsmar

Tak wiem że laptop jest stary, HP 550, na celeronie. Dokładniejszą specyfikację podam później. Zaczołem przygodę z gentoo i mi się podoba, nie chcę bawić się w debiana.

Nie wiem jeszcze jak się instaluje skompilowane pakiety w gentoo. Możesze podpowiedzieć jak zainstalować pakiety ściągniete ze strony wine.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## marsmar

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 22

model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          550  @ 2.00GHz

----------

## marsmar

Zrobiłem update SYNC setting, zmieniłem usepriv -> userpriv. Usunołem /etc/portage/package.use/wine: wine i zmieniłem architekturę w make.conf na -march=native	

Teraz wszystko działa

----------

